# Pilot ROTP-RMC Application Process



## VTE (10 Jun 2020)

Hi folks,

So something was bungled with my medical (the portion after Ph. I where they send you to your doctor to get your eyes and body fluids tested and your medical history verified), and so my Reliability Clearance was delayed and still hasn’t been completed, but after phoning my file manager he said it should be done in a few weeks (!). Have all rounds of selections been made for the coming year? Am I SOL? When does the next round of selections occur?

Thx


----------



## winds_13 (11 Jun 2020)

VTE, selections for ROTP Pilot are complete for this Fiscal Year (FY). Any additional offers for RMC will be scarce and limited to specific trades. Have you applied for the Seneca College (CEOTP) program as well?


----------

